# Kleidungsstück zu Schwarz einfärben



## exestend (12. März 2016)

Hey Leute,

ich habe nen Problem beim Einfärben dieses Artikels:



Die Schleifen sollten eigentlich in der Farbe sein. Geliefert wurde der Artikel aber mit Schwarzen Schleifen.

Nun dachte ich mir: Scheiß drauf, färbe ich ein. Photoshop rockt das. Aber falsch gedacht. Irgendwie ist es doch etwas anderes ein Textilstück zu Schwarz zu färben :/



Mit Farbton/Sättigung gehts auf jeden Fall nicht. Farbe ersetzen geht auch nicht. Die Ergebnisse waren immer die gleichen. Das die Form der Schleiße Schwarz ist, nicht aber die Struktur erhalten wird. Andere Farben gehen ohne Probleme:






Habe es mir verschiedenen Einstellungen versucht aber nicht hinbekommen. Nun hoffe ich, das jemand von euch eine Idee hat.

LG


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (16. März 2016)

Hi,
Also das grundsätzliche Problem ist das in diesen Schleifen einfach zu wenig Zeichnung wegen den Reflexen drinnen ist.
Aber ich würde als erstes die Sättigung rausziehen und dann mittels der Gradationskurve versuchen die hellen Bereiche abzuschwächen.
Da aber die Gradationskurve wahrscheinlich einen sehr engen Bereich nur abdeckt musst du aufpassen das du keine harten kanten bekommst.

Viele Grüße


----------



## exestend (16. März 2016)

Das habe ich schon versucht, das Ergebnis ist aber mit meinen Fertigkeiten wirklich schrecklich geworden. Wie mit Farbe ersetzen. Das es eine Schleife ist erkennt man jedoch nicht wirklich. Ich werde aber mal weiter rum experimentieren mit deinem Vorschlag.

LG


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (16. März 2016)

Diese Schleifen sind halt nun wirklich nicht das beste, wegen ihrer Materialität um eine Farbänderung durchzuführen.
Die hellen Bereiche kannst du auch mittels Abwedler noch etwas dunkler machen. Nur musst du aufpassen das du nicht wieder die Struktur komplett killst.

Im Farbton/Sättigung-Dialog solltest du nach Möglichkeit nicht viel mit dem Helligkeitsregler arbeiten da du dadurch die Materialität zerstörst.
Die hellen und dunklen Stellen erzeugen erst die Materialität. Du musst eben versuchen die hellen Bereiche etwas abzudunkeln so das du was hast mit dem du Arbeiten kannst.

Anbei eine schnelle Version die ich gemacht habe.

Grüße


----------



## chrisbergr (24. März 2016)

Das Ergebnis von Jan-Frederik sieht super aus!


Einen weiteren - für dieses Problem eher ungewöhlichen - Lösungsansatz möchte ich aber noch mitgeben:

Erstelle eine neue Einstellungsebene -> Verlaufsumsetzung. Darin wählst du einen Verlauf von einer hellen zu einer dunklen Farbe. Sagen wir einfach mal grob #a57e7e und #242424. Diese Ebene besitzt nun schon eine Ebenenmaske. Diese füllst du schwarz und fährst mit dem Pinsel (oder einem anderen Tool deiner Wahl) die Schleife weiß nach. Gründlich natürlich. Danach justierst du noch ein Wenig die Farbwerte, bis es visuell einfach stimmig ist mit dem Rest des Bildes.

Lg Chris


----------



## exestend (24. März 2016)

Vielen Dank für eure Beiträge, ich werde es weiter versuchen, bis ich ein gutes Ergebnis habe. Wird sich sicherlich irgendwie hinbekommen lassen. Dazu werde ich eure Beiträge beherzigen und euch über das Ergebnis informieren.

LG


----------

